# Suche: WinMOD oder ähnliches



## p1royal (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo SPSler!

Ich bin im letzten Jahr der Elektrotechniker-Schule und hab mich auf Automatisierung spezialisiert.

Es läuft soweit ganz gut, nur wird es mit komplexen Anlagen immer schwerer. Wir haben von der Schule aus Win-VISU aber für meine Abschlussarbeit reicht das nicht. Entweder ich baue mir die Anlage nach, oder ich hol mir eine gute Simulation.

Von WinMod gibt es keine Studentenversion und die Preise sind als Schüler unbezahlbar!

Hat jemand eine Lizenz (vielleicht von seiner Firma) die er billig weggeben kann oder kennt jemand eine kostenlose Alternative Software? Ich finde nichts vergleichbares was mir helfen kann.

Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## Kieler (13 Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du Dich für WinMOD interessierst, solltest Du Mewes und Partner einfach mal ansprechen. Zumidest der Herr Mewes war glaube ich mal Dozent an der Ing. Schule in Henningsdorf. Sollte also Verständnis haben. Ansonsten selber machen. Für eine Anlage bekommt man auch was "gepastelt".


----------



## p1royal (13 Oktober 2011)

Nö, die wollen Geld sehen. Hab denen per E-Mail geschrieben und ganz klare Aussage das nichts billiger für Studenten gemacht wird.

Deswegen hoffe ich ja hier auf Hilfe. Basteln wäre schon stressig, aber ich würde die Chance gleich nutzen mich etwas mit Simulationen aus zu kennen!

Kann keiner helfen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

in welcher Hinsicht reicht Win-VISU (ist das von MHJ?) nicht für die Abschlussarbeit?

Vielleicht eine Alternative: http://www.trysim.de/


----------



## p1royal (13 Oktober 2011)

SPSVisu muss es eigentlich heißen, sorry! Es ist sehr einfach gestrickt. Keine komplexe Baugruppen (Drehsegmente, freuqenzgeregelte Antriebe, etc). Ich baue eine Art Auto-Fließband Fabrik nach.

Try Sim habe ich auch probiert, aber das ist echt umständlich um zum Ziel zu kommen. Mehrfach-Achsen sind der Horror.

Von allen höre ich das WinMod das beste dafür sein soll. Benutzt es jemand von euch? Wo habt ihr es her und was habt ihr gezahlt?


----------



## p1royal (14 Oktober 2011)

Benutzt niemand von euch WinMOD?


----------



## IFATD (14 Oktober 2011)

Na Klar arbeiten wir mit WinMod , aber wir haben es auch bezahlt.Umsonst ist nicht mal der Tod, der kostet bekanntlich ja das Leben. Wer mit solchen Dingen arbeiten moechte muss halt mal in die Portokasse greifen.


----------



## The Blue (15 Oktober 2011)

Woher bekommt man denn als Privatmensch "WinMOD" ??


----------



## p1royal (15 Oktober 2011)

Ja, damit arbeiten bedeutet damit Geld verdienen! Ich zahle keine tausende Euros für private Versuche und Lernen. Deswegen haben ja die großen Firmen Studentenlizenzen. Wenn ich damit gut umgehen kann werd ich in eine Firma gehen und denen den Kauf nahe legen! Ich kann mir die volle Lizenzgebühr nicht leisten!


----------



## Dummy (15 Oktober 2011)

p1royal schrieb:


> Hallo SPSler!
> 
> Ich bin im letzten Jahr der Elektrotechniker-Schule und hab mich auf Automatisierung spezialisiert.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hast Du mal darüber nachgedacht statt einer extra Simulationssoftware eine zweite SPS als Simulationssystem zu benutzen?
Hatt auf jeden Fall den Vorteil, dass Du dich nur in eine Entwicklungsumgebung einarbeiten musst.

Sehr einfach würde es z. B. mit TwinCAT gehen, da kannst Du zwei Laufzeiten einrichten. Auf der Ersten schreibts Du dein Anlagen Programm und auf der Zweiten deine Simulatiom.

Es ginge auch mit zwei PCs und einer Verbindung mittels Realtime Ethernet. Wäre vom Aufbau dann WinMOD ähnlich.

Nur mal so als Idee.


----------



## p1royal (16 Oktober 2011)

Ja, klar, würd gehen. Wobei ich auch selbst die Eingänge klicken kann. Um das voll automatische würde mir es ja gar nicht gehen. SPS-Visu ist ja auch soweit ok. Ich wollte aber mal eine richtige Simulations Software testen. Mit visuellen Ergebnisse. Naja, ohne eine volle Lizenz zu zahlen ist testen wohl nicht drin, nix zu machen. Aber trotzdem danke an all die alternativen Vorschläge hier!


----------



## FlipFlop (26 September 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin blutiger Anfänger mit WinMOD (Konfiguration A75) und habe das   Problem, dass beim Import einer S7-Symboltabelle alle Variablen bis auf   Bit-Ebene aufgespalten werden.
Konkret heißt das, dass sich meine ursprünglichen W, DW, ... so nicht mehr zuordnen lassen.
Bei den globalen Operanden taucht alles unter binären Ein- und Ausgängen auf.

ICH BRÄUCHTE GENERELL MAL RAT, WIE MAN AN WINMOD HERAN GEHT!!!


----------

